# Houston- between 20 and 40



## Skade (Mar 4, 2002)

I've been running a campaign for the last few months that is in need of a few more players.  The group currently consists of three people, myself included, and could really use the dynamic of a few good, mature players.  I like to bill my games as epic stories for a mature mind, but I'm also there to socialize, not just roll dice all night.  I am not adverse to starting a new campaign, since some players would prefer not to dive into a ongoing story deep into the plot, in a world they are unfamiliar with.  

If you're at all interested write me, and we'll talk roleplaying style and the campaign.

-Skade


----------

